

How the iPhone 4's noise cancellation technology works - jeffwidman
http://thenextweb.com/apple/2011/05/18/the-secret-behind-the-iphone-4s-noise-cancellation-technology-revealed/

======
zygen
This article doesn't describe how the iPhone 4's noise cancellation technology
works.

~~~
MiguelHudnandez
Here's a short video from Audience about how the technology works. Audience
calls the technology "earSmart." The video turns to fluff about halfway
through.

<http://www.audience.com/about/earSmart-introduction.php>

My big question now is: can it work with an in-ear headset and microphone? I
like to leave the phone in my pocket or on my desk and use my headphones + mic
while calling.

